# Is Scotland really that far



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I ask this question as I seem to have come across a pattern of thought that was quite unexpected. 

As you might be aware I am selling my Burstner A7-7 and have it posted on this forum and a couple of other sites. It has received quite a bit of interest, the spec is super, the price seems fair, it is German built but it is in Scotland. 

It would appear that although a form of transport and a method of getting about for recreational activity when you say it is in Scotland certain people think they will have to push it home - as if they has bought a sofa. 

Why is this the case when so many travel here on holiday. Even from the south coast it is only 550 miles to where I live not far - I drive in a single day to go to Europe. 

Is it too far or do they think they need injections or will be eaten. 

So here is my question -- how far did you travel for your motor home.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi asgard,

I travelled from South West Wales to Paignton for mine - approx 230 miles.

If, having seen pictures of the vehicle, it had seemed to be what I wanted, then I would have travelled further.

I suppose that it is a long way just to view a Motorhome, I would want to be fairly certain it was the one for me to warrant travelling to Scotland - but that is just me.

Will be interested in other replies.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We travelled from Stokesley in North Yorkshire to Beck's in Norfolk around 320 miles each way. This was because of the great deal we got at the Peterborough show. Haven't been disappointed and have been back for a service. Good company great service and really friendly.

We always have a few days at Incleboro fields between Cromer and Sherringham to see friends of ours (wardens at the site....friendly ones!) while we are in the area
Helps to make the journey worthwhile.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I know someone who won't go 100 miles for a rally and loads of others that don't in practice travel very far at all.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I know someone who won't go 100 miles for a rally"

Who's that plonker then? 

;-) ;-)

Dave


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I travelled a whopping 1.2 miles to purchase mine.

The most I have driven it in one day is 418 miles. 300 miles per day happens quite often.


----------



## presco (Feb 18, 2007)

So far I've travelled from Derby to Ivybridge and back (242 miles each way) twice, and we don't pick up our new Murvi until mid July!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*price not location*

Scotlands not the issue, probable cause for concern that would 'put off' potential buyers would be guarantees and warranty. If a similar spec m/h became available at a dealership, then the benefits of buying are enhanced with hpi checks, serviced (PDI) valet plus a 12 month warranty, maybe a finance package and a trade in,...not something a private seller can offer.

MnD


----------



## DaveandTina (Aug 24, 2005)

We had a return journey total of 420 miles from Rotherham to Brent Knoll in Somerset to collect our Starburst. We only live 8 miles from the Autocruise factory where it was built. West Country Motorhomes gave us a better deal than any local dealers so it was well worth the journey for the savings we made.

Shame you can't buy direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ksebruce, we bought our Euramobil from Becks in Norfolk, we also live in North Yorks, john maitland is such a lovely bloke, and a pleasure to deal with!  
MnD


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Purchased a RV from a guy in Scotland , flew from Birmingham airport only £20 for the ticket ....... if it,s what your after and a genuine buyer then distance should,nt be an issue :roll:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We flew from Glasgow to Bristol to see our motorhome - it was a layout and price we wanted.
Funny thing was - it was cheaper to buy 2 return tickets than one single!!
If we had found anything wrong with the deal we could have flown home next day. So for the van you want at the right price, I don't see distance as a problem but I have been amazed in the past at the attitude of the less educated members of the population in the south. 


Questions like :- 'do you have television?' (yes Logie Baird from Helensburgh invented it), Do you have fax machines, tarmac roads, penicillin, antisepsis in hospitals and even tyres - it get so dull having to point out that all we got from the south was income tax, that thief Thatcher and a thirst for our oil!! 
OOPS how did I get started on that rant? Must be the fine French Cognac.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You will no doubt then be pleased that Tony has set you on the road to independence.

Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry Dave 
our Tony hasn't done nearly enough to set us on that road. Thatcher caused enough resentment to ensure that most of Scotland would favour independence rather than suffer anything like her again. 
I would have thought that any intelligent English person would support independence for Scotland rather than pay out the massive subsidy we enjoy from the UK tax take.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, actually. But if that's what a majority in Scotland want, so be it.

(It could be argued that the logical extension to Scotland's independence is that London should seek secession)

Dave


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I met a man playing the bagpipes on North Hill in Minehead today. He said he'd never been to Scotland :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

(It could be argued that the logical extension to Scotland's independence is that London should seek secession) 

Oh please, please, please get those thieving individuals out of the UK and we will all be better off!!


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> No, actually. But if that's what a majority in Scotland want, so be it.
> 
> (It could be argued that the logical extension to Scotland's independence is that London should seek secession)
> 
> Dave


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "I know someone who won't go 100 miles for a rally"
> 
> Who's that plonker then?
> 
> ...


Me


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> Hi Ksebruce, we bought our Euramobil from Becks in Norfolk, we also live in North Yorks, john maitland is such a lovely bloke, and a pleasure to deal with!


Yep we found the same, we like their laid back attitude no pressure salesmanship and they will bend over backwards for you a real old fashioned friendly family business. The likes of Barrons and the other "bigies" could learn a lot from them on customer relations.

Whereabouts in North Yorkshire do you live MnD?


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Took a two week holiday to trawl around for my new (2nd hand van), travelled approx 1353 miles from Pembrokeshire and still need to travel another 150 and back to collect it! It was worth every mile!


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

To collect my Van I left the Isle of Man for Heysham as a ferry foot passenger then four trains and a taxi to get to Peterborough in Cambridgshire. Cost for that part £70. Took 12 hours, trains packed , stood most of the way and one train was cancelled owing to no train driver. Well that's what the man on the tannoy said. Collected Van then drove back to the ferry a few days later for IOM . Ferry Cost was near £100 for the one way trip back home. That was to collect a Van I had already viewed on holiday. To go a long distance just to view a van, then find it was not what you wanted is not very sensible, cost and time is against you. I do know someone though who bought 2 campervans unseen off ebay! Brave people.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We flew from IoM to Leeds Bradford and took the train to Hull to pick up our van. Drove it back to Heysham and got the ferry back home. A round trip of about 600 miles.

We knew the van we wanted, we'd had it checked beforehand and the trip seemed worth it. (It was)

Maybe the fact that there are so many dealers close to home in the UK make folks a little less inclined to make such a journey?

Seems a bit odd though.

It must just be a reluctance to cross that border.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Grandma said:


> I do know someone though who bought 2 campervans unseen off ebay! Brave people.


HIYA!


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

To Jackieo. Sent you a PM but it is still in my outbox. Maybe will get sent later.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I can accept a lot of the comments made but the van I have for sale is still under manufacturers warranty and then has a further 4 years full insurance warranty - so that cannot be it. 

I see that the usual hijacking of the topic took place re Scottish independence. With the comments that I have had from prospective buyers they think it has happened and they need a visa. YOU DON'T. 

So layout , quality and price. 6 berth, German quality and way less than list price and very competitive against all sorts of other vans with less payload, lots more complaints against build quality and fewer seat belts. I cannot seem to understand the rational. 

Maybe it is a frame of mind.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry for last nights hi-jack, Asgard.
It was the frame of mind you mention that I was trying to draw attention to.
It is alive and well, unfortunately.


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

1200miles round trip to fetch mine.

Lincolnshire to Durness Scotland. We drove up in a day, slept in the van then took three days to get home.

That was my first visit to Scotland and I loved it so I went back this year and took the kids.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I understand your reasoning for the hijack.

It surprises me that so many motor homers are mileage shy, they do have it made south of the border lots to do - problem is it's full of people, but in Scotland there are only a few dealers - very few offer a good deal or good service , I have found them a bit lack luster. So there are people doing the miles for a good motor home but not that many.


----------



## spindle (Sep 14, 2006)

Popped over to germany for ours! no private buyers north of the border? sorry if i`ve missed the point but what has politics got to do with buying or selling a motorhome?


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Travelled from Central Scotland to Newark for ours. It was 6 years old and only done 8,000 miles I think. I managed tours around Scotland and a few trips Birmingham, Brighton and Bristol. Mileage now over 16,000.

As for Independence, not everyone in Scotland is for it. However I'll never forgive Thatcher for what she did to communities all over the UK or using Scotland as a test bed for the Poll Tax.

Cheers


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in Manchester and purchased the van from Ellesmere Port. 

A staggering 38 mile one way trip.

As others have said, I would'nt travel more than 100 miles to 'view' a motorhome. And even then, it had better be near a beach or somewhere nice so we can make a day of it.


----------



## hondaboy (Apr 23, 2014)

I travelled from Alicante to Sussex when I bought my motorhome, Picked it up at 2pm and was on the 3pm chunnel back to Spain.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> *Arrachogaidh: * However I\'ll never forgive Thatcher for what she did to communities all over the UK or using Scotland as a test bed for the Poll Tax.


For my part I will be eternally grateful to her for what she did for my community and many others throughout the UK. Poll tax was (and still is) an eminently sensible idea but was unfortunately ahead of its time.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

The topic is seven years old!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> The topic is seven years old!


The old ones are always the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

\"peribro\" said:


> > For my part I will be eternally grateful to her for what she did for my community and many others throughout the UK. Poll tax was (and still is) an eminently sensible idea but was unfortunately ahead of its time.
> 
> 
> Then with a belief like yours we will never really find much common ground.
> ...


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

We live in west yotkshire anf bought our first MH from ashford in kent. And we once bought a car from someonr in belfast. I suppose it depends on how badly you want something. We are looking for another van and I know if john finds the right one he will go anywhere.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

We live in west yotkshire anf bought our first MH from ashford in kent. And we once bought a car from someonr in belfast. I suppose it depends on how badly you want something. We are looking for another van and I know if john finds the right one he will go anywhere.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> *Arrachogaidh:*The sensible way to arrange funding for local government would be to undertake a valuation of all properties in the UK and make a general charge across the country. This would average out the vast anomalies on housing asset values which cause so much of the inequality in the UK.


Excluding the property bubble in London that will soon burst, I think the inequality to which you refer is in fact the other way round. People living in London and the South East have had to take on mortgages that leave them with less disposable income than in many other parts of the UK. A tax based on the value of properties is completely unjust if no account is taken of the debt that may be owed on that property or the income (and hence ability to pay) of the owner of that property. There are many retired people in the South East who own properties of high value but do not have high disposable incomes.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Is Scotland that far*

Hi Asgard,know how you feel, had the same response when selling ours a few years ago,the southerners think that we are on another planet despite the fact we have met hundreds who enjoy coming here on holidays.
We drove from Dundee to Cambourne to collect a motorhome as it was at the right price, right model with history and lots of extra\'s !!
Like you we regularly drive to either Dover or the Eurotunnel to go on summer hols.
We leave here on Friday to head to Dover for a short 3 week trip into France and later in the year (August) we are off on a different adventure, always fancied driving to Turkey and now that my sister has moved there we are heading there for 8 weeks.
Actually not that much further than traveling to Malaga !! looking forward to it.
It\'s not surprising that there is so many low mileage vans about as folk rarely go very far and for most who work full time cannot get away as often as they would like.
Last year we bought a 2009 Kontiki 645 with only 3450 miles on it ! This year past we have added 8760 to that ! We traded it in against a new Bailey 740 and we got exactly what we paid for it last year !!
If you are prepared to travel there are many bargains out there but, do an H.P.I. check before you head out,ask about service history, how long they have owned it and take a damp meter and do a through check everywhere,


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote:ce8bd35864=\"prof20\"]The topic is seven years old![/quote:ce8bd35864]

It moggles the bind doesn\'t it?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

\\\"Stanner\\\" said:


> \\\\\\\"prof20\\\\\\\" said:
> 
> 
> > The topic is seven years old!
> ...


Not only that, the original poster, asgard, hasn\\\'t visited this site since 2007, when he was selling his motorhome  Still, it keeps the site ticking over, unless it gets totally Canucked!

R 8O ger


----------

